# deactivating air bag?



## hpa (Jul 27, 2009)

Newb question warning! Do any of you pull the airbag fuse when plowing? I only have the plow for small personal use, but I kinda fear it popping in my face.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

No.... Don't mess with the air bags!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

No please Dont do that.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you hit something hard enough to set an airbag off, you are gonna need it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Setting off the airbag on some vehicles is harder then you would think. Leave the fuses in place.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I plow with my seat belt off as well. I got tired of getting bruised


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Been trying to deactivate her for years. She just won't shut up....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Whiffyspark;1707421 said:


> I plow with my seat belt off as well. I got tired of getting bruised


I do as well...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

dieselss;1707414 said:


> Setting off the airbag on some vehicles is harder then you would think. Leave the fuses in place.


Correct. You would have to fold the front bumper pretty good or roll the truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Wilnip;1707441 said:


> Been trying to deactivate her for years. She just won't shut up....


Good Sat. morning laugh....thanks. If only there were a fuse.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. Not sure what type of truck you have but..... If you have traction control, turn it OFF while plowing. You can transport your plow with traction control on. This is unrelated to air bags but I wanted you to have that information.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Wilnip;1707441 said:


> Been trying to deactivate her for years. She just won't shut up....


Thats funny.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

First IMO you'd be stupid to plow without wearing shoulder/seat belts.

Second; As was said if you hit something hard enough to pop the bags you're going to want them.

This didn't set off the bags.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

basher;1711175 said:


> This didn't set off the bags.


What are we looking at?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

basher;1711175 said:


> First IMO you'd be stupid to plow without wearing shoulder/seat belts.
> 
> Second; As was said if you hit something hard enough to pop the bags you're going to want them.
> 
> This didn't set off the bags.


Why? Haven't worn a seatbelt since I started. All it does is beat you up and bruise you


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Whiffyspark;1711249 said:


> Why? Haven't worn a seatbelt since I started. All it does is beat you up and bruise you


Yeah, that's all it does


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

YardMedic;1711270 said:


> Yeah, that's all it does


Obviously if Youre plowing streets its different. But all our lots no one wears one


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1711213 said:


> What are we looking at?


A custom Fixed V Plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Whiffyspark;1711279 said:


> Obviously if Youre plowing streets its different. But all our lots no one wears one


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

32vld;1711326 said:


> A custom Fixed V Plow.


Ah, ok.

No need to shout there buddy!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SnowGuy73;1711213 said:


> What are we looking at?


That is(was) a straight blade


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

basher;1712227 said:


> That is(was) a straight blade


Is that why they call you basher?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Whiffyspark;1711279 said:


> Obviously if Youre plowing streets its different. But all our lots no one wears one


WOW.....

Just bounce your face off a steering wheel once, and see how "bruised" you get.

When the truck is plowing at 15 MPH (ya I know YOU NEVER plow that fast) and the plow hits something Manhole, light pole mount, car... and the truck stops! YOU are still going 15 MPH untill you hit something to stop you... like a steering wheel, with your face.

All I can say is Life is tuff its even tuffer if your STUPID.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

theplowmeister;1712321 said:


> WOW.....
> 
> Just bounce your face off a steering wheel once, and see how "bruised" you get.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I don't have that issue. I don't hit immovable objects. We hit manhole covers every once In a while. Thats why your plow trips.

Don't appreciate someone calling me stupid on an internet forum, espically when said person has no idea. More than one person agrees with me. Every person I know that plows ALWAYS takes off their seatbelt.

Like I said before if Youre plowing roads and stuff with a triaxe Thats a different story. We plow commercial lots


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Whiffyspark;1712781 said:


> Sorry but I don't have that issue. I don't hit immovable objects. We hit manhole covers every once In a while. Thats why your plow trips.
> 
> You the man,
> in 30 years of doing this I've found more crap hidden by the snow then you'd believe, slid into curbs in the ice and had more abrupt stops than I care to remember. I wish I had your superior vehicle control, x ray vision and unshakable faith in my invincibility.
> ...


Funny I don't know anyone that plows *without* their belts

I'm wondering why you end up all bruised and battered from the belts?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry Wiffy

Did not mean to call %you% stupid. I used the Quote button instead of scrolling down to the "Post quick Reply" window.

ONCE I went to the hospital in the middle of a storm I had dropped the plow and started forword about 6 feet the plow hit a 2" piece of ice. the plow tripped but did not *disengage *from the ice. It stopped the truck in short order, my seat belt did not work and I hit the steering wheel with my face. (I got a new seat belt)

People have died in accidents at speeds as low as 11 MPH! when the truck stops YOU dont untill you hit something to stop you.

PS the life is tuff is in my sig at the bottom. not meant for you personly.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

theplowmeister;1712975 said:


> ONCE I went to the hospital in the middle of a storm I had dropped the plow and started forword about 6 feet the plow hit a 2" piece of ice. the plow tripped but did not *disengage *from the ice. It stopped the truck in short order, my seat belt did not work and I hit the steering wheel with my face. (I got a new seat belt)
> 
> People have died in accidents at speeds as low as 11 MPH! when the truck stops YOU dont untill you hit something to stop you.


Of course I could give all kinds of stats about crashes with & without seatbelts, but people don't care. There's always going to be the urban legend about someone who would have died if wearing a seatbelt because of being upside down in a river or SOMEHOW surviving the ejection & the vehicle blew up. People are going to believe what they believe. I will say it's troubling to go to a crash with 3 teens, 2 unbelted who are dead & severely messed up, with the 3rd who was belted & out of the vehicle walking when EMS got there.

So let's just say the chance-takers here are perfect with plowing. You're still not protected against the wingnut who clobbers you for any of a hundred reasons. I'll take the bruise on my shoulder versus the dental work & body modifications


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

YardMedic;1713243 said:


> Of course I could give all kinds of stats about crashes with & without seatbelts, but people don't care. There's always going to be the urban legend about someone who would have died if wearing a seatbelt because of being upside down in a river or SOMEHOW surviving the ejection & the vehicle blew up. People are going to believe what they believe. I will say it's troubling to go to a crash with 3 teens, 2 unbelted who are dead & severely messed up, with the 3rd who was belted & out of the vehicle walking when EMS got there.
> 
> So let's just say the chance-takers here are perfect with plowing. You're still not protected against the wingnut who clobbers you for any of a hundred reasons. I'll take the bruise on my shoulder versus the dental work & body modifications


Seriously man? My father was a fire fighter for 30 years. Everyone in my family is in the medical field.

I am NOT an idiot. You're comparing apple to oranges. We plow commercial lots. 9/10 with NO people in them.

I always wear my seatbelt. Just NOT when plowing my lots. If you were plowing roads or something I agree 100% but what we plow we don't.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Does it really matter. Some people wear their belts in lots and others don't. It's a personal choice. I never did when I plowed in commercial lots. I did not like the fact that it would rub my neck raw with looking behind me(yes I used my mirrors too) . I wear mine now as I plow streets and have no ability to look behind me but using mirrors.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I wish some of the things that are important to me were important to everyone. I'm disappointed at the reality, but most nice (and generally smart) people learn stuff the hard way. I wish everyone here the best of luck with this issue.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

First HPA, welcome, second No don't take out the fuse. even if you did remove the fuse, the airbags are still active. Some vehicles can retain the power to the bags for up to an hour after they have been deactivated, by that time you will be done plowing and putting the fuse back in so it's senseless. When they first came out with airbags on trucks this was a minor issue but it quickly got corrected. Remember the plow attaches to the frame of the truck not the bumper which is where the sensors are located. If you hit something hard enough to make the plow hit the bumper then they will most likely go off, but if that happens, you will have way bigger problems to worry about. So don't sweat it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Few used brittle-bars in the bumper and few did in the first place. That is some old tec....

Most all use or used a inertia sensor mounted to the tunnel in the cab.



geer hed;1715203 said:


> Remember the plow attaches to the frame of the truck not the bumper which is where the sensors are located. If you hit something hard enough to make the plow hit the bumper then they will most likely go off, but if that happens, you will have way bigger problems to worry about. So don't sweat it.


If you have never hit an immovable object than you haven't been plowing long.

I hit a curb that I didn't know was there.
I'm not sure how fast i was going but it was to fast.
Bent up the plow a little and bent the frame of the truck and the air bags didn't deploy.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Theres three interia sensors. Two in the front bumper one in the middle of the dash. Two out of the three have to trip


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

On what make is that?
Dodge only uses one, like most.
Mounted to the tunnel in the cab.

You rarely see any such critter mounted to a bumper.
With most all makes you can remove the bumpers and your air-bags will not be effected.
you can even run with out it or add a aftermarket one.

if you still have brittle bars I believe they were attached to the radiator mount?



Whiffyspark;1715491 said:


> Theres three interia sensors. Two in the front bumper one in the middle of the dash. Two out of the three have to trip


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;1715414 said:


> If you have never hit an immovable object than you haven't been plowing long.
> 
> Ain't that the truth?
> 
> ...


I thought you hopped curbs?

For the OP, hopefully you may realize that this was a question that was raised back in '94 when manufacturers started installing airbags on light duty vehicles and while it may have happened a handful of times, this really is not a problem and hasn't been for 20 years. (Sure hope this wasn't Off topic or snarky)


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1715493 said:


> On what make is that?
> Dodge only uses one, like most.
> Mounted to the tunnel in the cab.
> 
> ...


It's a standard. They all have 3. At least now

They may not be exactly in the bumper. But every car has to have 3


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

In General, it takes an impact that's hard enough to break the windshield before the air bags deploy. There are going to be instances where this occurred sooner or later than the windshield breaking, but it gives you a rough idea.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holland;1715918 said:


> In General, it takes an impact that's hard enough to break the windshield before the air bags deploy. There are going to be instances where this occurred sooner or later than the windshield breaking, but it gives you a rough idea.


Really?

I've seen many an accident with airbags deployed and no broken windshield.

I've also seen many a car with a broken windshield _due_ to airbags. The manner they inflate and direction they go causes it.

I've seen airbags deployed at low speed impacts (15 or under). I've seen airbags not deployed at high speed impacts (55+). I've been in 2 accidents where they should have deployed and didn't. They are far from a perfect science. They are all different.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1715929 said:


> Really?
> 
> I've seen many an accident with airbags deployed and no broken windshield.
> 
> ...


That's why I said in general and said that it can go either way depending on how the vehicle hit. It was what I was taught when I got my auto degree and I saw it real life when I towed part time. Disagree if you want but its my experience.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

And I asked for a MFG.
Like Ram, furd, chubby, gmc, that uses 3

Who is using more that one inertia sensor?

Do you know how an inertia sensor works?
Basically it's a metal-Tee (kind of like a golf tee)
with a magnetized ball. 
When the inertia is great enough to knock the ball off the Tee the airbags are deployed.

I know for a fact a Ram only uses one.

I have never seen yellow and black air bag wires or any sensors in or on a bumper of a pick-up.



Whiffyspark;1715881 said:


> It's a standard. They all have 3. At least now
> 
> They may not be exactly in the bumper. But every car has to have 3


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1715954 said:


> And I asked for a MFG.
> Like Ram, furd, chubby, gmc, that uses 3
> 
> Who is using more that one inertia sensor?
> ...


I know this doesn't have much relevance to the argument at hand since most people aren't plowing with their Range Rovers, BUT all current model year Land Rover's have what LR calls 'crash' sensors, essentially an inertia sensor, two mounted up front in the fender areas, and one center mass.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1715954 said:


> And I asked for a MFG.
> Like Ram, furd, chubby, gmc, that uses 3
> 
> Who is using more that one inertia sensor?
> ...


Yup I know how they work. I used to work on them. Like I said its a standard NOW. Ford and Chevy have used 3 for a while. Dodge is now. Not sire about previous generations


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Whiffyspark;1716376 said:


> Like I said its a standard NOW. Ford and Chevy have used 3 for a while. Dodge is now.


Yes Sir, Federal Regs now require redundant systems and three sensors.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

basher;1711175 said:


> First IMO you'd be stupid to plow without wearing shoulder/seat belts.
> 
> Second; As was said if you hit something hard enough to pop the bags you're going to want them.
> 
> This didn't set off the bags.


The ultimate stacking plow for stacking efficiency

:laughing:


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Fords front impact sensor is located on the center vertical bracket in front of the radiator just below the hood latch. GMs is located in the center of the bottom radiator mount, and Dodge well they have moved them around a little, some have 2 in the front (1 on each side). Some vehicles also have them in the seatbelt retractors, doors, A-posts, kick panels and any where else they can sqeeze them. Before you crucify me you can look this up same as I did. I will tell you this for a fact, just when you think you know where they are, quess again. each year thay add more airbags and put the sensors in different locations. also they use different types of sensors for different types of airbags. Check your owners manuals to see what airbags your vehicle has. Not to long ago you could tell where they were by looking for the SRS symbol in the plastic on the interiors. NOT ANY MORE. a lot of the manufacturers are getting away from marking them, and a lot of the newer trucks especially the upper class models are equipped with the side impact bags.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

xgiovannix12;1716450 said:


> The ultimate stacking plow for stacking efficiency
> 
> :laughing:


Ha, and doesn't appear to be leaking. Go Meyer. Pry it out of the grill and go back to work.


----------



## KP5115 (Jan 10, 2014)

If your air bag goes off you are going way too fast.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

KP5115;1718066 said:


> If your air bag goes off you are going way too fast.


Going too fast has nothing to do with air bags going off.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A redundant system like running more wires, doubling up on sensors?

Ram,
The front bags, in the steering wheel and on the passenger side dash use one sensor .
(if you only have this set up you only have one sensor.)

If you have the side impact bags on ether side each side gets a sensor for a total of 3.

http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=531560&ukey_product=4550544

This site lists the parts and it has a diagram for the location on the new Ram pick-ups.
note. nothing in the bumpers.

my 08 is getting old lol, it only has one sensor/module.https://w05.dealerconnect.chrysler.com/service/mds2002/serviceInfo/en_US/1031172.jpg
(the one located on the tunnel)


----------

